# Possible purchase Standard Bred/Draft Cross



## Leonsbrushofluck (Jul 1, 2012)

I am looking at possibly getting this horse as long as the vet checks out all okay. These are the only pictures I have from the Owner, I plan to take more myself when I go out, what do you guys think? Hes a 17hh boy, about 10 years old. Plan to trail ride and possibly small jumps? Maybe even some funs shows. Watcha think guys?!


----------



## InsaneDino (Aug 3, 2012)

It's difficult to tell too much from the picture, but I'll try.

He has a heavy body (from the draft in him), thin neck (from the standardbred), steep croup (draft), maybe upright pasterns, good shoulder angle, and high withers.

He seems, form the picture, to be fine to be taken on trail rides. The jumping will depend on his personality. Even if a horse is built with the best confo for jumping, the horse could simply just refuse to do it. I'm thinking 18" jumps would be perfectly fine. Anything higher would depend on his personality and conformation.

He looks like a cutie!


----------



## Leonsbrushofluck (Jul 1, 2012)

Thank you! My husband is also 6'4 so a bigger horse for him was also where I was looking to go for him. Jumping isn't even something he has to be good at either, I just enjoy doing something a little different in the arena at times. Much more of a dressage rider. Which I wouldn't mind trying with him depending on how he moves! Thanks for your opinion, even though my picture is lousy lol


----------



## InsaneDino (Aug 3, 2012)

Leonsbrushofluck said:


> Thank you! My husband is also 6'4 so a bigger horse for him was also where I was looking to go for him. Jumping isn't even something he has to be good at either, I just enjoy doing something a little different in the arena at times. Much more of a dressage rider. Which I wouldn't mind trying with him depending on how he moves! Thanks for your opinion, even though my picture is lousy lol


Haha then he seems like he would be fine for that! Draft crosses have been known to be good dressage horses. Another plus is that his conformation has characteristics of both breeds, so he is more of an all-around horse.


----------



## Leonsbrushofluck (Jul 1, 2012)

i'm hoping they will email a video of him moving before I drive out there.  I asked but its a holiday so they're probably busy!


----------



## TimberRidgeRanch (Mar 6, 2012)

boy he has some good size feet on him I like that. hard to really do a conformation on him at the angle. But the cross is a nice cross since both breeds are laid back. He might make a nice field hunter ( Heavy Hunter ).
I have always been a sucker for drafts draft crosses and standardbreds all of which I have been raised around. he looks cute! I hope you get him.

TRR


----------

